# Goat Notes e-book Now Available!!!



## Nifty

BYH is pleased to announce in partnership with author, Emily LeVan (elevan ), the release of *Goat Notes eBook *!
*
Goat Notes * is available now in the BYC store for only *$10 *!

If you have questions specific to the book please post them here.  All goat specific questions should go to the appropriate goat section of the forum.

You can buy the book here: http://coopedup.net/buy/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=136


----------



## elevan

I am so excited to partner with BYH to bring everyone this interactive eBook, Goat Notes!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats Em,


----------



## cjhubbs

Congrats!


----------



## elevan

*
Some things you'll find inside the Goat Notes eBook are:

*Links to almost every breed of goat worldwide so you can learn about different breeds.
*Goat Dictionary and goat parts map
*Info on Housing, Fencing and Feeding
*Body condition scoring, FAMACHA and more
*Chart of Health Considerations
*Medications that we use with space to put the dosages that you use on your farm
*Cocci, Lungworm, Internal and External Parasite information
*The Scoop on Poop
*What's that cough?
*Plant Poisoning info
*Record Pages and more
*Links to pertinent areas of the BYH forum to continue the discussion of specific topics


*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I'm going to get it!!! :bun


----------



## elevan

I've added some articles to the member pages that will give you snippets of the book.  Please be sure to ask your questions about the book here in this thread so that all members can receive the answer.  Thanks!


----------



## bjjohns

Can you explain a little bit about the "Tracking the health" portion of the ebook? I assume it's a section you are to print-out.


----------



## elevan

bjjohns said:
			
		

> Can you explain a little bit about the "Tracking the health" portion of the ebook? I assume it's a section you are to print-out.


Absolutely!  It is indeed a section that you would print out and put into a binder, instructions on how to use the book to create a binder are included (the eBook comes with a binder cover page and other informational pages you may print as well).  This allows you to print only what you need to track your goats - be it one or 20 goats.

In this section of the book you'll find that you'll be able to record the goat's descriptive stats including registrations and tatoos.  You'll record birth, sales and death information as well.  Vaccinations, dewormings and hoof care dates.  Breeding and kidding history for does.  Health records and FAMACHA scoring pages are included too.


This eBook provides you with full interaction links when used on your computer.  It also provides you with the ability to customize to your farm when placed into the binder setting.

Please let me know if you have additional questions!


----------



## elevan

Some excerpts from the eBook:



> *Vital Signs*
> Vital Sign	Normal Range	Notes
> Heart Rate	70-80 beats / minute
> Temperature	101.5-104  F
> Varies based on environmental temperature and goats activity level
> Generally lower in the morning
> Use healthy goats within the herd to give you a benchmark reading
> Respiration	12-15 breaths / minute
> Rumen Motility	1-4 movements / minute
> Faster after eating
> Slower when stomach is empty
> Rumen pH	5.5-7.0





> Hearing  Goats are able to direct their ears towards sounds which assist their already exceptional hearing..._see eBook for more_
> 
> Sight  Having panoramic vision and binocular vision goats are able to see much more of their environment than we humans at any given time.  This makes goats incredibly hard to sneak up on.
> 
> Smell  Goats have a highly developed sense of smell.  You may have noticed a buck curling his lip up to his nose before, this is called flehmening or a Flehmen response.  While this looks funny, it does serve an important purpose and that is to enhance that sense dramatically.  ..._see eBook for more_
> 
> Taste  Goats have nearly double the amount of taste buds as humans (approximately 15,000 taste buds).  They tend to prefer bitter tastes; which draws them toward plants high in tannins.  Trees and brush are high in tannins and are a favorite food for goats.  Falling leaves in autumn also have higher tannin content than fresh leaves making those crunchy leaves like goat potato chips.
> 
> Body Language  Goats are fascinating to watch as they show a lot of body language if youre paying attention to it.  If youre able to take the time (and you should), go out and watch your goats for an hour or more.  I find watching my goats a very relaxing time and I tend to learn a lot just from watching them.
> 
> Every herd has a pecking order so to speak, even herds as small as 2 goats.  Fighting in the form of pushing, shoving, jostling, raking (with horns) and head butting is generally always intended as a means of either maintaining herd status or moving up in herd status.  Two goats will position themselves fairly close to one another generally only just a few feet apart, rear up and dive forward and down slamming their forehead or horns into that of their opponent.  If your goats have horns it will sound like a hammer beating on a board.  If your goats are hornless you may not hear anything at all when they fight unless they are vocalizing as well...._see eBook for more_


----------



## agoatslife

This book is great. I constantly have customers who bombard me with questions. Thus is the perfect introduction for them.


----------



## elevan

I'm so glad that you're happy with the book and plan to refer your customers to it as well!

It was written with the beginner or pet goat handler in mind.


----------



## Moonshine

Ok, I'm a little confused. I thought the book was an online book. Is it a physical book that will be shipped to me or is it a book I will buy and read on my computer?


----------



## elevan

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm a little confused. I thought the book was an online book. Is it a physical book that will be shipped to me or is it a book I will buy and read on my computer?


It will be emailed to you.  You view it online and interact with it online.  You can print out the entire book or just the record keeping pages and put them in a binder.

eta:  In essence you decide how much or how little of the book you want to print but it will always be available to you to read / interact with on your computer.


----------



## Moonshine

Ok awesome! That's what I was wanting to know. Thanks!


----------



## goatboy1973

Sounds like a wonderful tool for goat farmers!


----------



## Southern by choice

I would like to give this to a friend as a gift. How do I go about doing that?


----------



## elevan

I would say that you would put a comment on your order at checkout...there is a spot for "Add comments about your order" @terrielacy  handles the store, so you could also email her at store @ backyardchickens . com (remove spaces) to ask her to be sure (or hopefully she'll be drawn to this post with my tagging her).


----------



## Southern by choice

thanks


----------



## goatboy1973

Congrats Emily!


----------



## MsDeb

Is there a trick to checkout? It keeps telling me I don't have the correct address.  I'm pretty sure I do.  Trying to pay by credit card since I don't have a paypal account.  Will give it another shot tomorrow I guess.


----------



## elevan

I would use the Contact Form for the store and let the store manager know of your trouble and I'm sure she'll be able to figure out what the problem is quickly.  I've tagged her (and Nifty) to this question too.  Thanks for your interest in Goat Notes!



MsDeb said:


> Is there a trick to checkout? It keeps telling me I don't have the correct address.  I'm pretty sure I do.  Trying to pay by credit card since I don't have a paypal account.  Will give it another shot tomorrow I guess.



@Nifty @terrielacy


----------



## MsDeb

elevan said:


> I would use the Contact Form for the store and let the store manager know of your trouble and I'm sure she'll be able to figure out what the problem is quickly.  I've tagged her (and Nifty) to this question too.  Thanks for your interest in Goat Notes!
> @Nifty @terrielacy



Of course this morning it worked.  Maybe I didn't know my address yesterday.  Wonder what else I forgot?  Anyway, thank you!  Looking forward to having some goat reading time.


----------



## Nifty

For the quickest response, try emailing store@coopedup.net


----------



## MsDeb

I got it, thank you.  Printed it out and brought it home and hubby sat and read almost all of it...the parts he found really interesting he read out loud to me.


----------



## elevan




----------



## elevan

Hey all!  Life's been super super super crazy, but I'm still around and this e-book is still available.  It's the perfect record keeping tool for your backyard goat herd and includes plenty of reference pages as well!


----------



## Wendybear

I spent $9 on a goat management ebook just today. I like this one so much better!! Grrrr ... oh well. I’m still getting this one. This is going to be so helpful for me. Thanks so much!


----------

